# IOA or IOB radio?



## LetThatBassDrop (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi guys! Sorry for the ignorance in this post. So I'm gonna swap my head unit out but how do I find out if I have an IOA or IOB factory head unit so I can get the right harness? 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArduinoMATIC (Mar 16, 2019)

I am interested in an answer to your original question. 
Did you ever figure this out?

Thanks!


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Can you order the original 8inch head unit for the cruze? I have the 7inch one it's a bit old fashioned..
Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

LetThatBassDrop said:


> Hi guys! Sorry for the ignorance in this post. So I'm gonna swap my head unit out but how do I find out if I have an IOA or IOB factory head unit so I can get the right harness?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


I assume that IOA or IOB is an RPO code. Look in the wheel well under the spare tire for the list. I would take a picture so you don't have to unload again for the next time. 



AdamzCruze said:


> Can you order the original 8inch head unit for the cruze? I have the 7inch one it's a bit old fashioned..
> Thanks


I've read some posts about the 8" having more issues than the 7", but unfortunately I am not following those so you'll have to do some searching.


----------

